
Show HN: Chrome extension to channel surf Netflix - georgety
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/netfelix-channel-surf-net/cnmkeloefmnhjolcjpbkohancobehnec
======
georgety
This was my lockdown project, and my aim was to keep required permissions to
an absolute minimum. It's able to pick a random show and episode, and then a
random time as well. At any point auto mode can be stopped, and you could just
watch the rest of the episode/movie.

You can see it running here:
[https://youtu.be/zeWJ6I447Bg](https://youtu.be/zeWJ6I447Bg)

